# March 12th



## Bob White (Mar 4, 2011)

On March 12th we will have a full day of activity at our school. As previously posted by Vishal Shukla we will have a timekeeper and scorekeeper meeting and training session at 12:00. Pizza will be provided during the session. If you are interested in helping please attend.
At 1:00 Ret. LAPD Captain Ron Sanchez will conduct a seminar. Last night Capt. Sanchez sent me the PowerPoint presentation he will use during the seminar and it is fantastic. He is also showing videos of different police situations to help illustrate the points he is sharing with us. I have no doubt that this will be a seminar that will be filled with useful information that will increase our survivability skills. I have heard many seminars for Ron Sanchez throughout the years but I believe this will be his best yet. Captain Sanchez has been a student and friend of mine for close to 40 years but because of his experience I continue to learn things from him that help me be a more informed teacher. Ron Sanchez is donating his time to help raise money for the Royal Family Kids Camp. The investment is only $25.
After the seminar we will have a rules meeting. In the early 80`s we determined that Brown Belts could do an excellent job of officiating at the IKC`s. At the time we had the TPA [Tournament Promoters Association]. It worked out very well and we want to do the same at our event. I hope many brown and black belts can attend the meeting so that there is a good understanding of our rules.
Respectfully,
Bob White
1125 Victoria  suiteB
Costa Mesa, Ca. 92626
949 6450337


----------



## Bob White (Mar 12, 2011)

Ret. Captain Ron Sanchez conducted his seminar today at our school. His presentation was very informative and was well received. It is my responsibility to give our students the best opportunity for education as I can. We have been very fortunate to have some of the finest instructors in the world at our school and Ron certainly is one of them. He donated his time and the time of his students to help raise money for the kids. Paul and Patty Dye who conducted a seminar a couple of weeks ago were in attendance. Capt. Sanchez went over material you will not find in our curriculum, but we need to know. I strongly recommend Ron for doing seminars where you want to expose your students to an educated mindset for combat. There are some great books out by Peyton Quinn ,Sgt. Roy Miller, Gavin DeBecker, Robert Greene, etc. The insights we receive from these books are tremendous tools in helping our survivability skills. Ron Sanchez with his over 30 years of police experience does this as well.  
Because of his service Ron Sanchez has helped many children throughout his career. Ron might be retired from the police department but he continues to Protect and Serve. I am very proud of him as a student but even more proud of the friendship we have.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing Prof. White, 

 I unfortunately was only able to catch the last 10 min of the seminar, it looked GREAT! 
I enjoyed the drills I saw and the diverse Kenpo community that came to support RFKC. 
The rules/judges meeting went well with many in attendance, I pray that everyone comes 
on the 26th to help with the tournament! Thank you for giving our Dojo the opportunity to 
contribute to this cause! 

Grace and Peace, 

Chris


----------

